# Plant problem



## coyote (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi,
Could you help me to find what's the problem with these plants? Why leaves are melting?
















Sent from my SM-A705MN using Tapatalk


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Might want to tell a bit about your system? is it just a planted tank? any fish? what filtration and lighting, are you dosing or fertilizing and so forth.. 

I'm not a plant guy but i'm sure someone would ask these basics 

good luck


----------



## coyote (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi,
It's planted live bearers tank. There are moly, guppy, platy, tetra, sae, pleco, amano and helena (assassin). There are one external and one internal filters. LEDs light for 8 hours/day. Weekly water change, liquid fertilizer dosing bigals and seachem trace, daily excel dosing. Seachem fertilizer in the substrate. I use a little salt. I have tiny pest snails in tank. I don't know something eat them or melting regards to any deficiency.


----------



## Elmer42 (Feb 13, 2020)

Were there any recent changes to the tank? That might narrow things down.
What kind of crypt is that? I'm not sure all crypts can handle brackish water.


----------



## coyote (Feb 12, 2019)

I did not change anything. I do not know the type of crypt. Guppy grass and dwarf sagittaria are looking normal and they are growing. I use 1 ts salt for 10 gallons. To be sure about salt I did not use salt in last two weeks but still melting and at the same time there are new plant leaves.


----------

